# Bloating, Pain, Loss of Appetite right AFTER period



## alpinefields (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey all. I've had IBS all my life and it's been pretty typical. The sharp pain relieved by explosive diarrhea and followed by weakness and fatigue. As I get older though, new symptoms have come up. Heartburn, growly stomach, etc. The most disturbing new symptoms seems to be tied to my cycle, however, unlike my typical period diarrhea issue which I'm used to this happens nearly every month lately starting around day 3 or so and can last for 4 or 5 days. I get extreme bloating with pain, not sharp pain but a dull, constant ache like I'm about to bust through my skin, and then of course I can't eat because of this uncomfortable fullness. I'm wondering if this is something to do with my IBS reacting the the hormone fluctuation AFTER my period because I occasionally get the same thing for just a day or so right at ovulation, another time of hormonal flux. Have any of you experienced this....a sort of post-period IBS problem? I'm having a terrible time finding any information about this specific issue. Everytime I search key words on it I keep hitting PRE menstrual syndrome sites...which don't help at all because yes bloating is part of PMS, but this is much more intense than my typical PMS bloating and starts predictably AFTER, not before.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you had your GYN rule out ANY possible GYN causes for the bloating? That would be an important first step.


----------

